# First post - Hello



## yxguy (Jan 3, 2007)

I ran across this forum by accident and have been a lurker here for a while. This is an excellent site and full of great resources, you should all be proud! My name is Paul and I live in Appleton, WI. I thought I would introduce myself and share some of my WW2 aircraft photos. I'm not a pro photographer but love taking pictures of 2 loves...WW2 aircraft and drag racing (of all things!). I've posted some photos from the 2006 EAA event from Oshkosh. These are just the WW2 stuff, I also have some cool shots of the Rapor....Use any you like for personal use, they are all resized to 1024X768 for wallpapers. Let me know if you need any full size. This is the link to all:

warbirds Photo Gallery by pkohler at pbase.com

Sample:







Have fun!

Paul


----------



## yxguy (Jan 3, 2007)

Blackwolf thank you! The only P-40 that I have handy is from 2005 Oshkosh:






here is a few from that year that I like, especially the P-47 and all the heat from that Pratt!





















Thanks again for looking!

Paul


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

NICE SHOTS!

What is the flying boat?


----------



## yxguy (Jan 3, 2007)

The flying boat is a Dornier DO-24...more info here:

DO-24ATT World Tour - An Iren Dornier Project


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

cool didn't know one was still flying!


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey, that is great lookin, I want one!


----------



## yxguy (Jan 3, 2007)

She's a bute!











Couple other nice rare ones:











Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome and nice pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice pics!

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice pictures. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool pics.P-40,Ju 52 ones I like the most.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Jan 4, 2007)

vow very very nice pictures, I saw all this plane (other modells) on the Ambri Air Show (Switzerland), I like the P-40.

Bullo Loris


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn fine pictures there!


----------



## yxguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice replies!

Paul


----------



## Krabat42 (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice pictures. And welcome from another newbie here.


----------



## Seawitch (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Paul
Thanks for sharing those pics, they are great, and welcome here!
Seawitch


----------



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2007)

Paul, my brother of the shutter, nice work.  I'm originally from Muskego.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

> my brother of the shutter



is that some sort of cult or club


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2007)

yes. But I'm not asking for an intervention.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2011)

Wiss-con-sin?????
My first wife's rellies were from Stevens Point......
Welcome from the other side of the world.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Paul and welcome to the family.

Havent been to Appleton since my last visit to Osh back in 2005. Cant make it this year but will be there next year for suire !

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2011)

You guys do realize this was 4 years ago?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2011)

Njaco said:


> You guys do realize this was 4 years ago?


 
Geeeeeeezus Keeeeeeerisssssssssssssssssssssssss!
Was I the first to take the hook on this one??????


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2011)

I had to double look at it. I saw Lanc on here and thought he was back, then I looked at the date.


----------

